# Live Stream DJ Set! ...If you fancy it?



## TobyDingo (Jun 27, 2013)

So I've got a few gigs coming up and I've been sorting out some playlists and practicing some mixes at home. I was wondering if anyone would tune into a live stream of me spinning some beats and bangers live from my crib. Audio pleasure for you, practice making perfect for me.
The stream would be audio only. I play various genres depending on my mood. House, Hip Hop, Funk, Breakbeat, Electro, Swing, DnB, Dubstep.

If anyone is interested. I'll set it up. Holla back!


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 28, 2013)

Sounds interesting! If I'm free at the time I'll tune in.


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 28, 2013)

Righto. I've set up a Ustream for it. Guna run a few tests to make sure it's running ok. Next time i'm on the decks i'll be broadcasting beats live from deepest, darkest Cornwall. Website address and more details will emerge when i'm fully set up.


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jun 29, 2013)

Awesome! I love the phrase deepest darkest Cornwall, I just associate that place with ice cream and pasties, it's all heaven in my eyes haha.

I was thinking lot trying a similar venture with some acoustic playing, but I'd be a bit nervous as stream is so different to live performance.


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 29, 2013)

Yes from me too!



Ji-Ji said:


> I was thinking lot trying a similar venture with some acoustic playing, but I'd be a bit nervous as stream is so different to live performance.



I'd be way more terrified of a live performance, everyone staring at me with a look of disgust on their face.


----------

